# Pandora - Net Radio Revolution



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

http://www.pandora.com/

I haven't found anything this cool in a while. These people started out trying to find what makes a certain type of music good, they call it the Music Genome Project. they listened to tens of thousands of songs of songs and classified things by sound, not genre. And now, they released Pandora, the Implementation of the project. 

Basically it's a net radio that takes your input and changes the playlist accordingly. We all listen to net radios, but this one is a whole new breed, it takes say a favorite artist from you, and seaches OTHER bands of similar type. and you can say if you like it or not and slowly refine the music they feed you. 

They worked with Slim Devices' SqueezeBox to stream it from net to your stereo, a very cool device in its own right. kinda like Airport Express and iTunes except for other players, not just iTunes, and with a display and remote controls. but that's another story. 

Check it out, my iTunes has been off for quite some time now, Pandora's feeding me new stuff. Oh, and it's free.  


























http://www.pandora.com/


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Very cool, I've had it going on my squeezebox 3 for about a week!!! itunes hasn't been used since I set it up!


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, that is really cool. Is there a way to get it to play in an appication other than you web browser?


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Ya, get a squeezebox.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic site! Love it! I have only been using it for 30 minutes and I love it!!


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Just truly amazing! I am going to register for an account!!! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Dammit its for U.S residents only


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

yea, and apparently my Zip code is 55555.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ryan1524 said:


> yea, and apparently my Zip code is 55555.


LMAO! Nice!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Been a Pandora user for a few months, now. Great stuff! Look forward to the library getting bigger.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Its not a substitute for iTunes as it will not play the same song over and over again. I do love the site but I would prefer to see iTunes pick up its recomendation engine. I do love the fact that Pandora plays the entire song.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Ryan1524 said:


> yea, and apparently my Zip code is 55555.


I entered 90210


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

For you Pandora fans.. there's a new Universal App that will load the player without having to go to the site. It's free, check it out. 

PandoraMan


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Vex, thanks for the link to PandoraMan. Looks just like the minimize function you can do in Pandora. 

I've been using Pandora for a while now, ever since I heard about it on Inside the Net. A truly amazing service. I've set up a "Funky Modern Jazz" station that I've honed over the months, and now it only rarely plays a song I don't like, and frequently plays artists I've never heard of before, but whom I really like.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

In what way is Pandora different from Indy (http://indy.tv)? Indy does exactly this and has been around for quite a while. It keeps downloading music, you keep listening and rating each song, the software keeps learning from your ratings as to the kind of music that appeals to you and fine-tunes its download selection so that ultimately you end up with only the kind of music that you like. It's amazing and it learns pretty quickly I might add!

Cheers


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks similar (though I haven't downloaded it). With Pandora, you start by naming a song or artist you like, and Pandora takes it from there. You can add other artists to the basis for your radio station as you go along. 

Does Indy.tv do that, or does it just start playing songs, which you have to rate? Can you give it a genre to start with, for instance, or to you have to sit through a bunch of acid rock before it finally figures out you're interested in jazz? Just asking here, not challenging.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

jdurston said:


> I entered 90210


WOW ! We must be neighbours.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

There is also now a way to rip all of the audio to your hard drive (from Pandora, with tags and all) in mp3 format. It's illegal, so I won't post it here, or use it: but it's out there.


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

milhaus said:


> There is also now a way to rip all of the audio to your hard drive (from Pandora....


Great just great....  there goes Pandora. I really like that site and now with these cheap €%&!# now stealing the music off the site this will probable end up killing it off since they will not be able to get the music licenses required.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

No really, wow.... :clap:

Of course people who pirate music have other ways to rip music, be it peer to peer, audio recording software, etc. The problem with this is it specifically targets Pandora. Which will give them a black eye when it comes to obtaining the licenses to stream music.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Just tried this out, and wow. Very nice. Discovering new music, gotta' go buy some new CDs tomrrow!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Pandora is totally awesome!! I'm so glad I read this thread, otherwise I would have never come across this.

If you haven't tried Pandora yet, and you like music even a little bit, you've gotta give it a shot.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Just a small update. I really enjoyed Pandora but it's been blocked to Canadians now. This is something that is not unique to Pandora but many of the streaming stations I listen to from the U.S..

It's really too bad because many of the music that I listen to (and artists that I discover) are never played in Canada.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I noticed this a couple weeks ago. I enjoyed listening to Pandora at work. I hope they bring it back soon.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

memo to Margaret: look at the dates of posts before responding.

Too bad they are now blocking by IP address. They were using Zip Code, but I didn't think that would last as long as it did.


Margaret


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The block is from Canadian demands - not American....


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't know why they had to ruin this for us. If anything Pandora exposed me to great new music that I would purchase via iTunes or other means. They weren't hurting anyone.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I used to be able to listen to radio stations from nearby Buffalo and Rochester over the internet--thanks to Canadian buttwipes, I will now have to listen to the over staticky off-air signals. If they think this will encourage me to listen to Canadian content they're mistaken.

Anybody know how to fudge an IP address?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Anybody know how to fudge an IP address?


You can use a proxy server. The free ones can be unreliable. 
In the case of Pandora, Flash does not always come thought. 

You can also use a VPN.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Dell's deals has a SlingBox. Not sure if this will work


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

We were actually lucky. The same email went out to my Japanese Pandorified friends about a month before Pandora informed Canadian listeners of its decision so we had it good longer than any non-American, I reckon.


----------

